Why would aliens even bother with Earth? - vinnyglennon
======
ultrablue
Setting aside vixen99's completely cogent response for a moment, what about
curiosity?

Despite the plethora of planets we've discovered recently, I'm betting that
sentient life is pretty rare. In human terms, you could ask "Why would people
even bother with hydrothermal vents?"

------
vixen99
Who are we to second guess aliens? Itself a tad arrogant.

------
gus_massa
Did you forget the URL? Try submitting again.

